# Cheap rechargable AA batteries ?



## Lee May (14 Feb 2010)

18-20 euro for 4 AA rechargeable batteries seems v steep, especially since I routinely see a set of 2 AA plus 2 AAA batteries and a charger for 16 euro.  there must be a supplier who can do better than this, other than LiDL who do run great promotions from time to time.  Any ideas please. And thanks,


----------



## tosullivan (14 Feb 2010)

I buy all my rechargeables from dealextreme online...

get the soshine brand..I have the AAA ones aswell and they are being re-charged all the time in my express Energizer recharging unit.





They come with a handy case aswell


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Feb 2010)

Try ebay


----------



## bigjoe_dub (15 Feb 2010)

argos??


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Feb 2010)

My local Aldi usually has a fairly steady stock of their own "Tronics" brand, @€5.99 for four IIRC. I think they're 2700mAh rated, too.

But if you're not in a hurry the dealextreme ones with the free carry case are very good, too. See also [broken link removed]


----------



## djCoors (15 Feb 2010)

I saw 4 x 4 AA rechargable set in Dunnes stores for 8.99 a few days ago.I presume it would be for sale in all branches.


----------



## marksa (15 Feb 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> My local Aldi usually has a fairly steady stock of their own "Tronics" brand, @€5.99 for four IIRC. I think they're 2700mAh rated, too.
> 
> But if you're not in a hurry the dealextreme ones with the free carry case are very good, too. See also [broken link removed]



From looking in Aldi the other day, their mAh rating is only 800, the absolute basic which is no use really for any kind of meaningful use in things like cameras, cd players etc. You should watch for the difference in mAh when comparing. expect to pay cheap prices for 800, but 2300 or 2700 will be a lot dearer - but last a heck of a lot longer


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2010)

I think you're mixing up your AAs and your AAAs, marksa? I've never seen AA batteries rated as low as 800mAh.


----------



## sam h (16 Feb 2010)

The 7dayshop does 2800mAh for £4.79 a pack

link

I got a load a while back - way cheaper for a high rating battery.  Worth getting the 2800mAh if being used in something like a camera


----------



## Lee May (18 Feb 2010)

Thanks all, delighted with all those options. The Dunnes offer sounds super as my Dunnes does not even stock rechargeable batteries so thrilled. Didn't know the significance of 2300 or 2800 vs 800mh.  Learned lots today. Thanks


----------



## galwegian44 (18 Feb 2010)

Try www.7dayshop.com for all your battery needs, I use them all the time and their prices are great and customer services are very responsive too.



Lee May said:


> 18-20 euro for 4 AA rechargeable batteries seems v steep, especially since I routinely see a set of 2 AA plus 2 AAA batteries and a charger for 16 euro. there must be a supplier who can do better than this, other than LiDL who do run great promotions from time to time. Any ideas please. And thanks,


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 Feb 2010)

Lee May said:


> Didn't know the significance of 2300 or 2800 vs 800mh. Learned lots today.


I've recommended the Battery University in these pages before....

No connection. 




_I'll get my coat..._


----------



## sam h (18 Feb 2010)

Lee - check the mHa (i don't have a hons degree in batteries......maybe later in the year when I have more spare time!)....but, as a woman, I go with the general principal that bigger is better. 

So in brief.....800mHa < 2800mHa


----------

